# About.com- Available Hypnotherapy Treatment for IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

In my work as your IBS guide, I sometimes feel like a treasure hunter who unearths nuggets of gold - information that I can give to you which can really make a difference in reducing your suffering. Some time ago I was invited by a colleague, Dr. John Bowman, to attend a lecture he was giving at a local hospital on hypnosis treatment for IBS. I thought he was just going to talk about his own practice. What he talked about, however, was that in his work with IBS patients he follows a research protocol established by Dr. Olaf Palsson who works at the University of North Carolina is one of the "big stars" in the world of IBS research. The gold nugget here is that this treatment is widely available! In other words, you don't have to live in North Carolina to benefit from a hypnosis treatment protocol that has strong research support.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

